# General > Photography >  Northern Lights Return

## Mystical Potato Head

First aurora of the season taken on Thursday 11th Nov.
The first 2 are looking across the Pentland Firth with the Hoy hills on the horizon.
The last one is from my garden.







Heavens above slideshow  http://www.flickr.com/photos/norther...27055836/show/

----------


## Phill

Amazing!!!

----------


## dragonfly

fantastic capture.  I waited up on Friday night to see if they appeared but alas not! saw some shooting stars tho

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> fantastic capture.  I waited up on Friday night to see if they appeared but alas not! saw some shooting stars tho


Yep,me too.There are a lot of meteor showers over the next month as well as the normal
"sporadic" ones.I was out taking star trails at Harolds Tower on Wednesday evening and this really bright meteor whizzed by just out of shot.Sometimes you get them,more often than not you dont.

----------


## dafi

Exellent shots!!!!

My computer sucked mine in and spat them out whilst i wasnt looking so i lost the lot!!

----------


## Sporran

Spectacular, MPH!  :Smile:

----------


## kara

Fantastic set of shots     ::

----------


## cherokee

fantastic shots MPH; thanks for sharing !  :Smile:

----------


## Deemac

Amazing captures MPH. I'm still kicking myself for not making the effort ;-((

----------


## Liz

Stunning photos MPH! :Grin: 

I missed it in real life so these make up for it.

----------


## nirofo

Great shots MPH, years since I saw them as good as that and that was from the upper deck of the Vulcan bus!

_nirofo_.

----------


## jings00

man we are lucky to be livin where we are ..... beautiful :-)

----------


## North Light

mph,

The Thurso Bay shots are stunning.

----------

